# CSS Quartet12XC Subwoofer Build



## pelegrn

I thought I would post my sub woofer build since Bob was gracious enough to donate the driver to the InDIYana event as a door price. I won the Black Box speaker competition so I got first choice at the door prize table. Since Jeff B. took the driver up front at the event and gave it his approval I jumped all over it. 
Not only did I get the driver Jeff also worked up the alignment for me. I've been wanting to build an end table sub for my living room and figured this would be a great candidate since it was designed to be an 18" cube.

I figured I'd share the design if anyone else was interested in building it. You don't have to build a crazy looking design like I did. It can be done as an 18" cube. My goal was to build the box to not weigh more then the driver and amp so I tried out a cable system I'd been thinking about for a while to brace the cabinet. Here are my build pics if you want to check it out. The pics have some detail on the design with them. I'll just post the basics here. https://picasaweb.google.com/101632266659473725850/SDX12SubEndTable 
Here is also a build thread on it. CSS Quartet12XC Subwoofer Build

Anyway here is the alignment. It features one SDX12 driver, Two APR's from CSS and in this set up the Dayton SPA500 plat am. Jeff has this design using a couple different amps. 


























Some final pics



















I thought I new what good base sounded like but after building this sub I now know for sure what it sounds like. While listening to music this sub just makes the bass guitar feel like its right in the room with you and with movies it will make you feel just like your there. The look on my wives face was priceless when the first action scene started in the move Transformers. Wish I had a pic to post of that. 

Thanks again Bob for such a great driver. Also thanks again Jeff for an awesome design.

Dave


----------



## Mike P.

Interesting cabinet design. Glad to hear you are enjoying the sub!


----------



## orion

Awesome news man. That build looks crazy good. If it sounds half as good as it looks you have a winner. That internal bracing looks killer!! Good job.


----------



## steve nn

> I thought I new what good base sounded like but after building this sub I now know for sure what it sounds like. While listening to music this sub just makes the bass guitar feel like its right in the room with you and with movies it will make you feel just like your there. The look on my wives face was priceless when the first action scene started in the move Transformers. Wish I had a pic to post of that.
> 
> Thanks again Bob for such a great driver. Also thanks again Jeff for an awesome design.
> 
> Dave


 Very nice build Dave.. I ran across it when I was investigating the 12” SDX and was quite impressed with your effort. Anyway I’m very glad to hear your impressions are so high of the 12” SDX. I know I am with the older 15” version.. if looks mean anything, I’m sure I’ll be with the 12” also. Congrats on your new build and sub.


----------



## RAW

Nice build 

All the pictures posted on the PE forum. Guess Bob gave the kit away on the PE forum!


----------

